# Boston!



## kane333 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd like to ask for all to take a moment of silence for our losses today in Boston. Senseless murder has again been committed in a cowardly act of violence.


----------



## Noxx (Apr 15, 2013)

Saw that on the news  That's insane...


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 20, 2013)

Threads like this attract all sort of reactions and have no place here.
Lets not post here and let it die.


----------



## Jhuff8181 (Apr 20, 2013)

patnor1011 said:


> Threads like this attract all sort of reactions and have no place here.
> Lets not post here and let it die.



Really?

"Bar and Grill" by definition "Here's the place to chat about everything else."

Asking for a moment to think about those injured or killed by an act or terrorism is not asking too much.

Thank you kane333 for reminding us to care and think about those impacted by this cowardly act of violence.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 20, 2013)

Jhuff8181 said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > Threads like this attract all sort of reactions and have no place here.
> ...



True the bar and grill section is for general discussion. But this is only true to the extent it doesn't violate board policy. One of the boards policies is politics and religion. It could be argued that this doesn't fit that policy, but in effect this subject could become somewhat of a problem. I to feel for the victims as well as i have been following the events, of which i could draw conclusions, but i won't. Patnor stated what he did i believe because of the experience his country and political climate has had in the past with these type cases and knows all to well where this type of discussion could go.


----------



## kane333 (Apr 20, 2013)

I apologize for the post if it offended anyone as it really could be construed as a violation of board policy. It was in the heat of emotions that I posted it and this is the forum I frequent the most. To avoid any more problems with this thread, Moderator, please kindly remove the post. Thank you.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 20, 2013)

What you did was cool as far am i'm concerned. I was just pointing out what i think Pat was trying to say.


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Apr 21, 2013)

Heart felt regret to those who lost theirs.

Derek.


----------

